# Flush question



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 31, 2020)

If I’m doing a flush with the fox farms sledgehammer plants just going into bout week 6 so they say to flush it. Should I flush when the pots totally dry like on a normal water day. And then also after I flush do I feed immediately with flowering nutes or do I wait til the next dry period and new watering. This second grow is going much better and I don’t want to mess it up it’s a purple punch auto by seedsman


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Jul 31, 2020)

Please any help on this would be appreciated


----------



## pute (Jul 31, 2020)

My main line of nutes is chemical so I flush twice in flower. Intermediate partial flush after week 3 and a final flush 10 days before harvest.  I use a flushing agent at that time to remove any build up and salts which make the smoke hot/harsh to the back of the throat. In a 5 gal pot I run 8 gal of  of water over about 3 hrs.  Then normal r/o water only until harvest.  

questions?


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 1, 2020)

Agreed, I’m thinking that it is referring to final flush after you are at 6 weeks assuming an 8 week cycle. Depending on if your plants look like they are ready than after the flush, no more nutes. Some people like to add small things (molasses) but the idea is to let the plants use up whatever food they have stored up. My only $.02 is that plants rarely seem to finish in 8 weeks and if you are growing for your stash box, you’ll be happier when they are fully ripe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

I dont flush. I feed them until harvest. Never seen a difference when i did. But to each his own.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 1, 2020)

It gets so confusing cause everyone does have their own way of doing things and theirs always ten different ways of doing things ya know I’m just worried about the small yellow spots in some of the leaves dkk ok my know if I should flush or just ride it out I got the ph down in the soil on my last watering maybe that will correct it


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 1, 2020)

Well,,let me back up a minute. If my plants were sick or over fertilised,, i will definitely Flush,,and flush hard. But not before Harvest for taste. If you dry and cure correctly,,your weed will taste awesome.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 1, 2020)

I don’t think it’s overfertilized so I won’t flush I think the yellow in the leaves might have been a ph issue with the soil I git the ph down so I’ll see what happens with it


----------



## rubrown (Aug 2, 2020)

Yellow leaves are normal, it's best to cut them off if still in veg. I drench (one gallon) instead of flush, I drench with old tap water, the day of switch to 12/12 then just before harvest with a gallon of Reverse Osmosis  Water once or twice, the last time is actually the last water before harvest day 40 or 50, you want the pots dry the day of harvest with lots of faded leaves. RO water makes them fade real pretty, you can leave the leaves on at that point so it cannaballizes.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 2, 2020)

I dont flush either, at the most last two waterings are straight water, if that even.
A slow cure is your best friend for the taste your after. IMO


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

If you don't over feed there is no need to flush.  That being said, if plants are showing signs of distress, my first move is flush.  I don't flush because I over fertilized, but because something is getting locked out. If I were in soil instead of soilless I would never flush at all.  My OD plants get fed maybe once every couple weeks, only feed plants when they need it. They will be happier.  And yes it is confusing because everyone has their own way and they are all positive that their way is the right way

2b2s


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 2, 2020)

Best thing is to study books and watch lectures so you have an understanding of what makes a plant do what plants do

2b2s


----------



## zem (Aug 2, 2020)

To flush or not to flush is a never ending debate. I guess we need science to settle this one. In the mean time, to each grower his method. I personally flush in flood and drain using simply a hose on each pot and just wash away excess salts in the root system then i let it drain to the res, then fix the ph and ec and immediately flood it again. i do it about every 2 weeks in flowering, then i lower the ec at the end to about 800ppm. i never let them starve thinking that in nature, they never grow with 0 nutrients in soil.


----------



## tristanjohn42479 (Aug 4, 2020)

So power went out today with this hurricane here had the girl outside in the sun once it calmed down big back inside now still no power this sucks humidity up to like 70 right now and she’s flowering hopefully one night shouldn’t b too bad for her right


----------

